

Show HN: Idealist – Track your startup ideas - ptsimpso
https://bnc.lt/idealist-HN

======
jonaldomo
Nice job, very clean. I currently use a notepad to track my ideas. I am an
android user though...

------
kluck
There is no problem to this solution.

~~~
ptsimpso
Well, that's like saying To Do list apps are a solution with no problem, yet
every few months there's a new favorite To Do list app that has some moderate
success. So, I'd say that there is definitely a problem. It's not like people
don't want / need to keep track of ideas. I would agree through that there are
a TON of existing solutions. People keep track of ideas in notebooks and
Evernote, etc. So, the pain point definitely isn't that high, but the solution
I made is the best for me =]

I find it nice having an app dedicated to just my ideas, which also lets me
categorize and rank them.

~~~
jmzbond
you know what is amazing and hilarious? i have an idea on my pad that says:
Idealist - a way to collect and help you move forward with your startup ideas

=D

Now mine was slightly different, since it was oriented more toward people in
developing countries who don't always have the resources or support to think
an idea should be pursued, but still, love it

~~~
ptsimpso
Haha awesome! It actually took me a long time to come up with the name, but
ultimately it stuck. Very funny that you came up with the same thing!

